# New high speed power outlet internet by Rogers



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This technology certainly came faster than I expected. 1.5Mbps/256kbps down/up is a bit low but ain't too bad, for $44.95 too.

http://www.rogers.com/portable/


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wait I think this is Wi-Max not power-oultet internet. Oops, my bad!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes, some kind of wireless system. You just require a power outlet for the modem.

I wonder:
How big is the modem?
What kind of juice does it draw?
How well will it work plugged into a AC Inverter in my car?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Actually its similar to iFIDO. It uses this wireless network.

http://www.inukshuk.ca/anglais/index.html

http://www.inukshuk.ca/anglais/offre.html


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Yes, some kind of wireless system. You just require a power outlet for the modem.
> 
> I wonder:
> How big is the modem?
> ...



Its quite big 

http://www.nextnetwireless.com/products_CPE.asp

I believe its the black one.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

So, when does it get integrated into the MacBook Pro? I say they can shrink that thing into Expresscard 54 format by first quarter next year.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

oh you had me for a minute there, dona83. highspeed via electrical lines would be awesome. supposed to be in the works for "sometime soon".


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

dona83 said:


> So, when does it get integrated into the MacBook Pro? I say they can shrink that thing into Expresscard 54 format by first quarter next year.


I doubt it will shrink that small. Its main purpose is to be able to bring your internet access @home to work or next door or your friends/co-workers house. I could be wrong though. I think EVDO would be better suited for things like this but I dont think its as fast or as cheap. When they say unlimited it really means ~500 mb transfer.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I've got to hand it to Rogers. This is cool technology and reasonably priced as well. Unfortunately it still doesn't help my in-laws who are stranded in no man's land with just dial-up


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Actually 100MB according to Rogers and Fido... Bell and Telus could be up to 250MB now.

I'm just thinking this can be plugged into a power outlet on a commuter train or ferry, I wonder if going 110km/h is not so good for receiving signals, I find internet on my cell phone is significantly slower in a moving vehicle.


----------



## dubplatepressure (Jun 15, 2006)

darkscot said:


> oh you had me for a minute there, dona83. highspeed via electrical lines would be awesome. supposed to be in the works for "sometime soon".



Hardly awesome... more like an open invitation for 'big brother' to invade our privacy. Imagine hydro companies knowing which appliances you use, how often you use them, when you use them, how long you use them for, etc etc etc.


I've been following this for awhile now (BPL- Broadband over Power Lines)...
It's intrusive to say the least. Imagine what can spawn from this.... and all in the name of 'convenience'. 

Think about it....its kind of scary


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

does each electrical appliance throw off a unique identifier? if not, how would BPL know what appliances you are using?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

darkscot said:


> does each electrical appliance throw off a unique identifier? if not, how would BPL know what appliances you are using?


Maybe power consumption... Its still too early to tell how it works.


----------



## dubplatepressure (Jun 15, 2006)

Aero said:


> Maybe power consumption... Its still too early to tell how it works.


Yah... the details are hard to come by... but it won't be hard at all for them to do once everything's up and running...


I mean.... really, the possibilities are endless. How many times during the day you open your fridge, how many times you go to the washroom, use your computer... scary stuff.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Sounds a bit paranoid to me. I'm pretty sure THEY know how many times a normal household uses various appliances, or opens their fridge in a day.

Can ADSL ISPs tell how many people call your house? Or who you're calling? Bet Ma bell knows. Not holding you back from using your ADSL or dialup tho is it?

The possibilities may be endless. Endlessly boring. Unless you can convince me otherwise?

p.s. I can appreciate keeping a check on Big Brother's reach.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

darkscot said:


> Sounds a bit paranoid to me. I'm pretty sure THEY know how many times a normal household uses various appliances, or opens their fridge in a day.
> 
> Can ADSL ISPs tell how many people call your house? Or who you're calling? Bet Ma bell knows. Not holding you back from using your ADSL or dialup tho is it?
> 
> ...


its not about being a slave to the government or anything like that. :lmao: 

Its all about :greedy: MONEY :greedy: its a good way to survey people on what they do inside the house. Like how many times they open the fridge to snack on something, or how many hourSSSS a day the watch TV lol. How long do they spend surfing the net, etc....

Some people do not like this. Its not about paranoia, some people dont want to answer surveys, they dont want anyone watching them or keeping track of what they do. 

As for me I really don't care. I'll figure out when the time comes.

This an also be said about GPS. But thats another story.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I've been looking at this Rogers Portable Internet/Bell Sympatico Unplugged for quite a while. I thought maybe it would take me out of my dial up days once and for all.

Called up Rogers, and they say my house is less than half a kilometer outside the radius of the WiMax signal. So close, yet so far.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

dubplatepressure said:


> I've been following this for awhile now (BPL- Broadband over Power Lines)...
> It's intrusive to say the least. Imagine what can spawn from this.... and all in the name of 'convenience'.


You can use the wiring in your house instead of wireless or RJ-45 - this is for normal connections.
http://www.volta-tech.com/english/products/iconnexion.php
http://www.volta-tech.com/english/products/networks.php
One problem with all this is the "noise" that you are putting on the lines and in theory upstream also.....


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> I've been looking at this Rogers Portable Internet/Bell Sympatico Unplugged for quite a while. I thought maybe it would take me out of my dial up days once and for all.
> 
> Called up Rogers, and they say my house is less than half a kilometer outside the radius of the WiMax signal. So close, yet so far.


Are you too far away from your CO for DSL?

Is this offering from Rogers confirmed to be WiMax? I thought it might have been something carried over the cellular frequencies.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

I have been using the Rogers Portable Internet for about a week now. It is working great so far, although if you download a lot of bit-torrent files it might be a bit slow. I seem to average around 1MB download speeds. I expect to be moving quite a bit in the near term so this works perfectly for me. I am going up to the cottage for the long weekend and I hope it works up there. i have tried it in my car with a converter just out of curiosity. It works! There is some packet loss but it is useable. I do not recommend surfing while on the Deerfoot though!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

TripleX said:


> I have been using the Rogers Portable Internet for about a week now. It is working great so far, although if you download a lot of bit-torrent files it might be a bit slow. I seem to average around 1MB download speeds. I expect to be moving quite a bit in the near term so this works perfectly for me. I am going up to the cottage for the long weekend and I hope it works up there. i have tried it in my car with a converter just out of curiosity. It works! There is some packet loss but it is useable. I do not recommend surfing while on the Deerfoot though!


Thank you for that review amidst the rounds of OFF-TOPIC replies


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> I've been looking at this Rogers Portable Internet/Bell Sympatico Unplugged for quite a while. I thought maybe it would take me out of my dial up days once and for all.
> 
> Called up Rogers, and they say my house is less than half a kilometer outside the radius of the WiMax signal. So close, yet so far.


I'd say it's worth a try if you really want it. They have 30 days money back if your out of range.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

jdurston said:


> I'd say it's worth a try if you really want it. They have 30 days money back if your out of range.


The 30-day money-back is designed for eligable customers (ie. use within the WiMax radius). 
"I bought this even though you told me it wouldn't work for me...Can I have my money back?"
Buying something with knowledge that it likely won't suite your needs puts a burden on "the system", making things more expensive for the rest of us. We should try our best not to take advantage of these kinds of guarentees.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Thank you for that review amidst the rounds of OFF-TOPIC replies


Your first post was a little confused...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Your first post was a little confused...


Shhhh maybe nobody else will notice


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mikef said:


> I've got to hand it to Rogers. This is cool technology and reasonably priced as well. Unfortunately it still doesn't help my in-laws who are stranded in no man's land with just dial-up


or you could pay 90$ / month and over $500 in upfront costs and get 2-way sattelite


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> or you could pay 90$ / month and over $500 in upfront costs and get 2-way sattelite


More than they're willing to pay and the service really ain't that great... the latency is terrible, for example. I'm keen on these new wireless technologies.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

No matter how wonderfull the technology is you're still in the iron grip of a greedy corporation. The service still sux and when you need help they will still blame you for the problem and in the end they will temporarilly cancell you're account. You will be happier with the Sat tech that Macspectrum suggested.

Laterz


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I agree with your points about Rogers, but the satellite service has it's own issues- namely poor performance and severe bandwidth consumption limits.

I've been with Rogers Internet for over 10 years and never had my account suspended.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

K_OS said:


> No matter how wonderfull the technology is you're still in the iron grip of a greedy corporation. The service still sux and when you need help they will still blame you for the problem and in the end they will temporarilly cancell you're account. You will be happier with the Sat tech that Macspectrum suggested.
> 
> Laterz


whoa, wait a minute

i'm not happy with the sat. technology
the provider has horrible tech. support and their answer to any performance issues is "congestion" even if it happens at 6 am ET

be very very very wary before signing up for satellite
it's the ONLY game in town for me, so i'm forced to use it like being forced to eat haggis (it's technically food and prevents you from starving, but hardly good for ya)

up front costs are huge compared with almost any other technology and like I said tech. support sucks

if you are really unhappy they suggest you quit their service BUT you must still pay out the contract
nice, eh?

old governMENTAL agency = TELESAT that still has that governMENTAL attitude

be afraid, be very, very afraid


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> whoa, wait a minute
> 
> i'm not happy with the sat. technology
> the provider has horrible tech. support and their answer to any performance issues is "congestion" even if it happens at 6 am ET
> ...


Wich Sat company are you with? (DirecWay) if it is DirecWay yeah I've heard from a few people that it isn't fast but adequate so that they are running well above and beyond dial up on the other hand these people are geeks and they are smart enought to work for NASA but don't.

As for my Robers account being cancelled I was twice and that was because with my business at the time my own email server was out of action so I sent over 1200 emails trough there server and they tought I was spamming people when I assured them that I wasn't. Recently I also helped this lady and her kids get there computer back in order after Rogers assured them that there was malware on there comp and they cancelled it because there was allot of traffic going trough there computer, the following day after re-installing XP on there comp and getting them back up on the internet they got cancelled again because there was still traffic going trough there comp wich is BS. Robers has the worst security on there network and the dumbest tech support people this side of Bombay.

So People beware of Rogers if you want TV get satellite, if you want internet get it trough other means if possible but please stop sending Teddy your hard hearned money because if your experience is anything like mine and my family you will only get left with a hole in your pocket and when you ask for help you will only get a kick in the ass.

Thank you for reading.

Laterz


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

K_OS said:


> So People beware of Rogers if you want TV get satellite, if you want internet get it trough other means if possible but please stop sending Teddy your hard hearned money because if your experience is anything like mine and my family you will only get left with a hole in your pocket and when you ask for help you will only get a kick in the ass.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> 
> Laterz


That is a very broad brush you swing.

I may not like Rogers, but unless you have proof to back your statements against them, they begin to sound like a self promo for a sat service.

That strikes me as a much worse marketing approach than Teddy, as you call him. At least what he sells is licensed and legal in Canada, which is more than I can say for the "gray area" that so many try and sell to an unsuspecting Canadian public.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry I can't sympathize with you... sending 1200 emails from your personal account at once is clearly in violation of Rogers' acceptable use policy. You should've been well aware of that, especially if you're savvy enough to have your own mail server.

Your comments about Rogers security are completely without merit. Once again I commend them to taking action. Too many people are unknowingly infected with bots and it's about time the ISPs start doing something about it. 

My experience with Rogers hasn't been without it's issues, however I am not willing to go pay twice as much for less than half the service. I cannot get Sympatico DSL here, and Xplornet (nee Lincsat) is a poor replacement.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

mikef said:


> Are you too far away from your CO for DSL?
> 
> Is this offering from Rogers confirmed to be WiMax? I thought it might have been something carried over the cellular frequencies.


According to Bell, I'm out of range of any DSL services. They, for the last five years and counting, say that it's _coming_. Starting to get a _little_ annoyed, considering there is also a hundred other residents in my area without it. Ever heard of Minesing? Even _they_ have high speed. And satellite isn't cheap.

The technology that is being used for this service is apparently a pre-WiMax signal. Kind of like we have Pre-N wireless products. Of course, no one really know exactly what this pre-WiMax refers to.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> According to Bell, I'm out of range of any DSL services. They, for the last five years and counting, say that it's _coming_. Starting to get a _little_ annoyed, considering there is also a hundred other residents in my area without it.


I live in Newmarket, population almost 80,000. The north end of town cannot get DSL. Odd, no?



> Ever heard of Minesing?


Yes, they have a lovely swamp there 



> The technology that is being used for this service is apparently a pre-WiMax signal. Kind of like we have Pre-N wireless products. Of course, no one really know exactly what this pre-WiMax refers to.


I didn't think this was so close to fruition. Great news, I like to see technology happen instead of talking about it for years before seeing it used.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mikef said:


> Sorry I can't sympathize with you... sending 1200 emails from your personal account at once is clearly in violation of Rogers' acceptable use policy. You should've been well aware of that, especially if you're savvy enough to have your own mail server.
> 
> Your comments about Rogers security are completely without merit. Once again I commend them to taking action. Too many people are unknowingly infected with bots and it's about time the ISPs start doing something about it.
> 
> My experience with Rogers hasn't been without it's issues, however I am not willing to go pay twice as much for less than half the service. I cannot get Sympatico DSL here, and Xplornet (nee Lincsat) is a poor replacement.


The Xplornet/Anikast solution that I now have is so bad and so expensive that it makes me pine, yes I said pine, for the days I had Rogers cable high speed

I am considering selling my house and moving so I can get DSL high speed.
That's how bad 2 way satellite (Anikast/Xplornet) is.

If you are considering 2 way satellite, be prepared to spend lots of money, get horrible service and terrible tech. support.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> The Xplornet/Anikast solution that I now have is so bad and so expensive that it makes me pine, yes I said pine, for the days I had Rogers cable high speed
> 
> I am considering selling my house and moving so I can get DSL high speed.
> That's how bad 2 way satellite (Anikast/Xplornet) is.
> ...


What was that again about living in Shangri La, Michael?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> What was that again about living in Shangri La, Michael?


hush...
 

shangri-la is great, it's the morons at bell and telesat that i can no longer tolerate


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You mean this shangi-la? 

http://www.livingshangri-la.com/

Hurry, there's still seven homes available starting from $3.1 million.

:O


----------

